Ask HN: Anyone here deadlifts daily? What changes have you observed? - cvaidya1986
======
mindcrime
I do deadlift sometimes, but definitely not daily. If I tried that I'm pretty
sure I'd be laid up somewhere sucking down pain-killers and writhing in pain.

It's long been the case for me, going back for several years now, that if I
let my deadlift volume get too large, I start experiencing low-back pain. And
the older I get, the less volume it seems to take to trigger it. Strangely
though, doing jefferson squats (aka straddle deadlifts) doesn't seem to bother
me, not does doing various kinds of squats.

Anyway, these days I usually deadlift once a week and do jefferson deadlifts
once a week (on a different day). I've been able to get stronger doing that,
while mostly avoiding any pain.

------
masonic
If you're deadlifting _daily_ , you're doing it wrong, whether you goal is
general health or hypertrophy.

------
marpstar
daily? seems excessive, I deadlift one day per week and do back squats two
(different) days per week.

Better posture, less back pain, more flexibility.

